# Kodak EasyShare-How to transfer pictures??



## DeltaDart1

Kodak digital camera and I use the Kodak EasyShare program to store my pictures. This has worked very well over the years. I need to know how I go about transferring pictures from EasyShare to a thumb drive. Can this be done? Easy/Hard? Thanks! (Hope this is the right place to post this)


----------



## voyagerfan99

EasyShare saves the pictures in the "Shared Documents" folder under "Shared Pictures". Just select the pictures you want and copy/paste them to the flash drive.


----------



## Davis Goertzen

Just a tip, I would recommend you to uninstall the EasyShare Program ASAP, because Kodak lets other companies get information from your computer, sort of like spyware and that kind of thing. Got this straight from the sales rep when we were shopping for a new camera. We have an old Kodak camera, and the 2 PCs on which we loaded EasyShare (well, the one particularly) just bogged down to no end, it was horrible.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Davis Goertzen said:


> Just a tip, I would recommend you to uninstall the EasyShare Program ASAP, because Kodak lets other companies get information from your computer, sort of like spyware and that kind of thing. Got this straight from the sales rep when we were shopping for a new camera. We have an old Kodak camera, and the 2 PCs on which we loaded EasyShare (well, the one particularly) just bogged down to no end, it was horrible.



The software is just crap anyway. I have one customer at work that refuses to stop using it and he drives me crazy.


----------

